# I find Wii games boring



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

This makes me so sad. I liked my ex's gamecube and I spent a lot of hours using my DS, but I am so bored by every wii game I play. I don't want to wave my arms around or bang on a fake drum kit. Video game time=lazy time!

Let the "Are you CRAZY" posts roll in.


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

What Wii games have you played?

In my opinion, Twilight Princess and Super Smash Bros Brawl kick ***.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I hate all video games.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

dax said:


> I hate all video games.


are you a guy??


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Noca said:


> are you a guy??


Ahem, we talk on aim like often...


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

*points finger* Blasphemy!


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Super Mario Galaxy is the only Wii game that I've gotten excited about.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I also find the Wii to be pretty boring.


----------



## nihlanth1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Wii stands for Wannabee.Ironic.Idiots. The graphics are horrible, and instead of playing a fake instrument or playing video-tennis why dont they just do the real thing? Play a real guitar or go outside and play real tennis against a robotic-ball launcher.

You are not a true gamer if you like the Wii.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

The Wii is great for entertaining groups of people but as an actual games console it's not that great. And whenever i use mine all anyone wants to play is Mario Kart and Wii Sports, which leaves me wondering why i bother buying any other games for it anyway.

Anyway, No More Heroes and Resident Evil Umbrella Chronicles were pretty good, i guess. But other than that i'd rather play on a PS3 or 360.

So yeah, you're not crazy heh.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Brawl is awesum. Period.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

nihlanth1 said:


> Wii stands for Wannabee.Ironic.Idiots. The graphics are horrible, and instead of playing a fake instrument or playing video-tennis why dont they just do the real thing? Play a real guitar or go outside and play real tennis against a robotic-ball launcher.
> 
> You are not a true gamer if you like the Wii.


Can you really say more bulls.h.it in one post?
please try.


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

Buy a 360. Best console on the market.


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway (Jan 8, 2009)

Sometimes I feel that way too. I liked Tomb Raider Anniversaries, and Mario Kart is fun for a day. But then after that I'm like "lets see, I could learn an instrument on Wii or I could get some real life skill". Overall I like the Wii but I don't find myself thrilled, its weird. I remember I used to get so excited about video games. I can't even say its just that I'm older, because I am overall a very excitable person. I guess I expect the graphics to be better (I know Nintendo is trying to not focus on graphics so games aren't so expensive), so its like there hasn't been much improved otherwise.

I find the Wii Sports games not very enjoyable, either. Its all a great idea though. What else... I guess its the types of games too. I miss racing games (I grew up with a Play Station 1 and I miss games like Sled Storm and Jet Moto. Great controls, racing areas and cool music. There was also classics like Crash Bandicoot).

Super Mario Galaxy is definitely creative, but I only really like playing for about half an hour and then I don't find myself getting thrilled as I play. Its all opinion though, different for everybody. I think I prefer games like Harry Potter and Tomb Raider, adventure and action that has some killing but not a lot. Its mostly exploring somewhat realistic-looking scenes.

I wish Nintendo had DDR games. There is some dancing freestyle one...


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

pita said:


> I am so bored by every wii game I play. I don't want to wave my arms around or bang on a fake drum kit.


Hey, you're not alone! Wii is really built for those who play games occasionally, imo (gatherings, groups etc. ) The true gaming experience obviously comes from the other two consoles which I'd say they're built for the average gamer. I found wii extremely boring. My cousin and I used our game cube controllers for his Naruto game instead of dealing with the Wii-mote hassle. Don't get me wrong though. In the end, it's all about preference and Wii just doesn't fit me.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I throw the controller thingy at the TV. On accident.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

nihlanth1 said:


> Wii stands for Wannabee.Ironic.Idiots. The graphics are horrible, and instead of playing a fake instrument or playing video-tennis why dont they just do the real thing? Play a real guitar or go outside and play real tennis against a robotic-ball launcher.
> 
> You are not a true gamer if you like the Wii.


Don't be an ***.

Anyway, outside of all the Big Franchise games, my wii is a dusty paperweight


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I've never played one. I'd probably feel a little ridiculous waving a wand around.


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

my brother just got one and we played on Christmas. It was ok, but i got bored of it quickly. I'm happy with my 360.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

imt said:


> Wii is really built for those who play games occasionally, imo (gatherings, groups etc. )


Good point. The Wii seems to be designed with playing games with groups of friends in mind. It makes sense on a social anxiety site that people would prefer PS3, 360 and PC games.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I remember i played a boxing game on the Wii once that was kinda fun if a lil tiring lol .


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

I guess they could get old after a while. But I played tennis a few months back with a bunch of people and it was a lot of fun, especially when my team kept winning.


----------



## engima (Feb 3, 2009)

smash bros brawl is only reason to keep console, otherwise no reason to use it longer term



> Wii stands for Wannabee.Ironic.Idiots. The graphics are horrible, and instead of playing a fake instrument or playing video-tennis why dont they just do the real thing? Play a real guitar or go outside and play real tennis against a robotic-ball launcher.
> 
> You are not a true gamer if you like the Wii.


Fake instruments are available on all systems, I don't think you know what you're talking about .. you might as well criticize all systems, in which case you wouldn't believe in your 'true gamer' concept because you wouldn't believe in it at all


----------



## bowen87 (Feb 9, 2009)

I sold my wii, too boring. Bought a ps3, soo much better haha


----------



## InfiniteImpulse (Feb 10, 2009)

I have been a gamer since I was 5, and though I'm not as up to date and hardcore as I used to be, I enjoy my Wii. I think Galaxy, Twilight Princess, No More Heroes, Brawl, Mario Kart, and Okami are awesome! And there are plenty of amazing old school games on the Virtual Console. I also plan to order some GC games soon, specifically Eternal Darkness, and Rogue Squadron 2.

I look forward to the new Punch Out, Mad World, and some of the other hardcore titles that are going to (finally) be released this year.

I had a Xbox 360, but it committed suicide a couple of weeks ago. I know of so many people who have had problems with their 360s and were unable to get Microsoft to help. I refuse to keep paying for a console that will break within a year or 2. I mean seriously, I have a Sega Dreamcast that is ten years old and plays like brand new, yet Microsoft can't make a console that doesn't self destruct?


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

Many game sites and mags have complained about the same thing. There are like 10 or 15 good games and the other hundred or more tend to blow. I think it is more of a family system not really something for a hardcore gamer.


----------



## Raplovehate (Jan 15, 2008)

In my eyes, if you actually play games on a daily basis, you'll be bored out of your butt by this thing. On the other hand, if the last game you played was Mario for the NES, or you're old, then you'll be thrilled by this thing. I think of the Wii as a system specifically made for minigames and people that don't like games. So basically, the system makes nongamers, minigamers and true gamers.....sleep.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Sadly, the Wiimote wasn't the great leap in control that it was hyped up to be.

Also, like the gamecube, good games are few and far between. The difference is that instead of game droughts, now there's a huge rain of crap games in between the worthwhile offerings.

The Wii is a decent system, it's just that developers don't take it as seriously as they could. I'm hoping--and this is very wishful thinking--that they're just waiting for the "motion-plus" to come out and make the controller the device that it should've been from day one.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ive never played it but i dont think i would have much fun with it. the last console i bought was the original playstation and loved it. two years ago i bought a DS but i hardly play it. i guess i find video games too childish for me these days. i get my entertainment from a more mature medium...comic books


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

screwjack said:


> Many game sites and mags have complained about the same thing. There are like 10 or 15 good games and the other hundred or more tend to blow. I think it is more of a family system not really something for a hardcore gamer.


A real hardcore gamer will get the system for those 10 or 15 good games 
i'm kidding, kinda. I remember buying a 150$ gamecube just for the 2 metroid prime games :lol
I never had regrets about that. I spent months playing each of them.


----------



## RyanAdams (Aug 15, 2008)

Just wait till Ghostbusters comes out...sorry, I'm a Ghostbusters geek


----------



## blueblu (Feb 25, 2009)

The only wii games I play are brawl and go-kart. I only play with the gamecube controller because I don't like a lot of movement when I play video games. If I wanted to move my arms I'd might as well go outside and throw the ball around or something.


----------



## nihlanth1 (Oct 24, 2008)

That is why I also hate those guitar hero 'games' whether it is on any system. The reason why I bash the WII the most is because its motion-stick is its most advertised, core feature. Also, its selection of games is very poor in my opinion, yet it is the most popular system. Which simply further validates how alien people are to me. The reason why I called them idiots is because many people can be idiots no matter what system they own. So I am not totally incorrect for calling a general group of people idiots beacause they are inclusive of the idiotic human species. Heck, even I could be an idiot.

Also, if they are Wannabe idiots - it just means that they are trying their darnest to be an idiot, but end up looking like a wannabe idiot - which does not necessarily mean that they really are idiots. Just wannabe's.
They are ironic wannabe idiots because they play a system that tries to mimic reality: (motion controller) yet the whole point of videogames is escapism. Escapism from reality. Which is a large part of what makes anything fun.

I was trying to get people killed by making them laugh to death but it didnt work 

Epic Failz my friend....epic failz for me 

*funeral march w/bowed head*


----------

